# Just bought BLT!!!



## lakelandcallsme

So very excited. i've been waiting for this for 13 years!


----------



## chip&dale1

Welcome Home!


----------



## wilma-bride

Congratulations and Welcome Home


----------



## loadsapixiedust

welcome home neighbour - BLT is our home resort and we love, love, love it!


----------



## akl-fan

Welcome home.


----------



## Havana

Congratulations! Wishing you many magical vacations with DVC


----------



## jerseybean

welcome home.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great! Welcome home. Did you buy Disney direct or resale?


----------



## Wedgeh

Congratulations and welcome home neighbour!


----------



## Meggysmum

Welcome Home neighbour.  We love owning at BLT!


----------



## averill94

Congratulations to you!!!!  I am not from the UK and I do not own DVC but I saw this topic and had to congratulate you 

Enjoy it!


----------



## dvc at last !

Congrats !


----------



## Tink2312

Welcome home! I bought in 2010 and it's the best purchase I've ever made. I hope you enjoy it as much as we do


----------



## crabbie1

congratulations and welsome home


----------



## tubtruck

Excellent, well done


----------



## Laurafoster

Congratulations! BLT is a lovely resort


----------

